# Crematorium for Faro



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Faro Camara have announced that they have done a deal with Servilusa to build and operate a crematorium in Faro. Servilusa is a national chain of undertakers with maybe 25% of the mareket so it should happen. The site is in Penha which is the area of Faro behind Modelo supermarket. Operational early in 2013.
AT present a cremation involves going to Lisbon or Oporto so this can be seen as good nefor those living in the south of Portugal 

I don't plan on being a customer for many years yet.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

A businessman on his deathbed called his friend and said, "Bill, I want
you to promise me that when I die you will have my remains cremated."

"And what," his friend asked, "do you want me to do with your ashes?"

The businessman said, just put them in an envelope and mail them to the
Internal Revenue Service and write on the envelope, "Now you have
everything."


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I don't plan on being a customer for many years yet.


Likewise, Siobhan, I hope not to need it for a long time, but when the inevitable does happen, I am delighted that there will be a crematorium nearby. There is a new cemetery already there, in Penha, and it is a logical time to include a crematorium. When ongoing roadworks nearby are completed, access to it will be even easier for those outside the immediate Faro area.

In the long-term it will save the Camara a fortune in grave spaces, so it´s a good investment on all fronts.

Well done, Faro Camara.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Servilusa

staff speak English


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew about them because we had a leaflet through letter box, €680 but it was some years ago so that information must be out of date, I did recently have to contact them for a friend who had someone die, they provided a very reasonable price for repatriation but family decided to let Consulate handle cremation. 
Think it's something you have to ask, as it'll depend on area and whether agency near you.


----------

